# Day out in Manchester



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I spent a rather pleasant day in Manchester yesterday visited 3 coffee shops mooched around the shops a bit and bought some stuff I wanted, then met up with Kyle458 as he had brought me back a stainless steel Kalita Wave 185 from Tokyo.

I started off the day with a visit to Takk on Tariff Street, as it was on my way into town from Piccadilly station, and had a very pleasant V60 of a Kenyan AA roasted by Clifton Coffee from Bristol, the V60 was well made and unlike a lot of Kenyan beans wasn't , for my tastes, overly acidic, but just pleasantly fruity in a citrus meets tropical fruit kind of way. They also had some coffee in from The Barn in Berlin which is supposed to be excellent:

http://barn.bigcartel.com/ They had ELRoble for guest espresso which was unfortunatley still resting and then Brazilian Sitio Canaa and Costa Rican Don Jose, as they only had 6 bags left of a very small amount they had for sale I picked up 1 of each for £10 a bag they're both a Nordic style roast that their very friendly Barista said worked well as either espresso or brewed.

I then had a wander around and went in to Afflecks Palace for the hell of it and then the 1st of 2 visits to North Tea Power on Tib St, they also had some guest coffee from a Berlin Roasters called Bonanza, I got chatting to them about the EK43 and they were saying how much easier it had made their lives and they made me a shot of their Deer Hunter Blend, which I'm not keen on as espresso usually, on their Robur and also one ground by the EK both as freebies and all I can say is wow what a difference, the one from the Robur was much as I remembered it and didn't really like the acidic edge, but the one from the EK was much nicer , it had much better defined flavours and the acidity was either muted or just not as in your face due to the other flavours and was just a much cleaner tasting cup of coffee. I then also had a split pour double of their guest espresso as a single shot in Milk and a single as an espresso, this was a Bonanza Coffee Roasters Worka Espresso which is a Cherry Red Yirgacheffe again ground on the EK, the espresso was very nice with a lovely gamey almost winey flavour, but in milk it has some almost fruit smoothie like flavours, and was by far the nicest espresso based drink I had all day.

After a quick run around the Arndale I grabbed something to eat and then went to check out the Exchange arcade as I wanted some shaving stuff from Ashtons Tobacconists and a pack of Native Spirit cigarettes and then headed to the smaller Caffeine and Co shop in St James Square where I had a perfectly decent flat white made with the current Red Brick, I didn't stay long here as it's tiny and was packed out.

After another quick look for some new trainers it was time to go and meet up with Kyle at North Tea Power, so I headed back there and ordered a V60 made with the Bonanza Guatemalan beans, again ground with the EK. I could smell the coffee as they brought it over and set it down and it got better as it cooled there were huge hits of the drink Jamaicans make from raw sugar cane along with a lovely almost Tawny Port like booziness. I was drinking this when Kyle arrived I passed him on some Costa Rican beans roasted for espresso as he had nothing that was ready to go and I picked up my Stainless Steel Kalita Wave 185, we had a chat and then both had to get going to get to our respective tram or train. Kyle is a very nice guy and it was good to meet yet another forum member.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I also discovered the secret of Charredmuck's espresso blend whilst out and about yesterday I think take some of this:

  

A large dose of this:

  

The end result being:


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like you had a good day


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Charlie posted:

*
I'm not keen on as espresso usually, on their Robur and also one ground by the EK both as freebies and all I can say is wow what a difference, the one from the Robur was much as I remembered it and didn't really like the acidic edge, but the one from the EK was much nicer , it had much better defined flavours and the acidity was either muted or just not as in your face due to the other flavours and was just a much cleaner tasting cup of coffee.*

Well, there you go..... (again)

It really isn't imagination.

For those who are harbouring any doubts about the EK43 you do yourself an injustice if you do not make every possible effort to taste some output from one.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Charlie posted:
> 
> *
> I'm not keen on as espresso usually, on their Robur and also one ground by the EK both as freebies and all I can say is wow what a difference, the one from the Robur was much as I remembered it and didn't really like the acidic edge, but the one from the EK was much nicer , it had much better defined flavours and the acidity was either muted or just not as in your face due to the other flavours and was just a much cleaner tasting cup of coffee.*
> ...


Also bear in mind that initially I was one of the biggest sceptics, I still don't know whether I would like one or not. That said getting my hands on one would only happen if there was a drastic change in my circumstances, i.e. a Lottery win enabling me to get a new and bigger place to live, a miraculous cure for my health problems meaning I could go back to work, 3 days pay at my top rate would then buy me an EK or possibly even an EKK lol.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can you see they offer something different now ( not necessarily better)?

That is worth exploring if you have the opportunity to use one?,


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool trip report! Really looking forward to making it over to Manchester again this summer and seeing what they can do with the EK at NTP.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

grindsmiths are worth a look


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what the hell is going on on this forum, was that charlie backing down!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> what the hell is going on on this forum, was that charlie backing down!


I think someone's spiked my coffee with heroin! It can't be true!! What's going on!?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> I think someone's spiked my coffee with heroin! It can't be true!! What's going on!?


Charlie's morphine maybe?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Can you see they offer something different now ( not necessarily better)?
> 
> That is worth exploring if you have the opportunity to use one?,


The question I kept asking previously was are they better or just different, which to be fair no-one really answered for me until Ronsil posted his thoughts on his and brewing darker roasts to more "normal" parameters, having now tasted some coffee ground with an EK what I know is that is made a blend I find almost undrinkable on it's own. but fine in milk become a nice shot of espresso and even better in milk. I'd still like to try some of my favourite coffees on an EK but I now have answers to some of my initial thoughts about them. I still think they're bloody ugly and very expensive though lol, and I'd need a lowered shelf like Ron's to use one with a standard hopper on, I would still like to have a play with one myself rather than shots ground for me in a shop, I can certainly see the benefits for service in a busy coffee shop.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

correction, charlie has not backed down!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I wasn't asking if you if you buy one , just if it's ok if I do

I need approval , I must have approval , can I , can I can I ....

Good to see its capable of making tasty drinks though , even in a cafe environment


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Good to see its capable of making tasty drinks though , even in a cafe environment


Amazing that, isn't it???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> correction, charlie has not backed down!!!


How about moved sideways slightly ......?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Charliej said:


> I'd need a lowered shelf like Ron's to use one with a standard hopper on,


Get a mini hopper or use an aeropress funnel


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cut the base.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Cut the base.


One of the guys brewing coffee in the main room at coffee fest suggested this to me! Saw + £2k coffee grinder = guaranteed failure, for me anyway. It would be very wonky.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If I could find a bodyshop or something who were guaranteed to do a decent job I'd chop mine


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

think the best way is to use a santos base


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> If I could find a bodyshop or something who were guaranteed to do a decent job I'd chop mine


I went to my local bodyshop, they looked confused and tried to sell me something with jojoba in it.....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I went to my local bodyshop, they looked confused and tried to sell me something with jojoba in it.....


give it a wash before you cut it?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've heard unsubstantiated rumours that there is a mini EK in the works...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

where from ???????


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The same guy I mentioned earlier at coffee fest! I didn't ask him where he got his infos from, so could be untrue.

(I think they were in the main room, doing espresso on a Robur and espresso machine, and filter on an EK and Hario V60 with scales).


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> correction, charlie has not backed down!!!


Phew - at least I know it wasn't heroin now. I'm relieved Charlie is back to normal


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> The same guy I mentioned earlier at coffee fest! I didn't ask him where he got his infos from, so could be untrue.
> 
> (I think they were in the main room, doing espresso on a Robur and espresso machine, and filter on an EK and Hario V60 with scales).


What happened at coffee fest stays at coffee fest


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> think the best way is to use a santos base


I dunno what would work out cheaper, can't imagine a santos would be very cheap


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> What happened at coffee fest stays at coffee fest


Yes dirty little secrets should remain just that


----------

